# rooibos tea



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Is rooibos tea safe to drink while breastfeeding? It has no caffeine.

What about white tea? The particular kind of white tea I've been drinking is Silver Needle / Yin Zhen, which has almost no caffeine.


----------



## tootpapa (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, I believe Rooibos tea is safe. My dw drinks it all the time. There is nothing in there that could harm either of you. I also think White Tea is fine. White Tea has the least amount of caffeine of any of the green/black teas. Also, white teas have the highest level of anti-oxidants of any teas, which are thought to prevent cancer. My dw even drinks coffee when she has to, which is certainly not the best thing to do. But it has not had a very big effect on dd. I would not recommend this, but am just saying that the tiny amount of caffeine (actually not caffeine but theopholines, another speedy substance) is really insignificant. Some people are hardline about this, but we think it is fine.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hi mama,
Yes Rooibos is very safe, Traditional African mamas drink it to help their supply! It's soo yummy and soo good for you! My friends own www.africanredtea.com you could always find more info from their web site.

In peace







:


----------



## red17 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Avena,
I have had lots of low supply issues







and did not hear about Roobios tea helping... I have used lots of Mothers Milk tea, Horsetail tea, and fenugreek supplements (which also make my feet swell) but hadn't heard of Roobios helping.... I have lots on hand so thanks!

About the glass bottles, if your Walmart doesn't carry them you can probably order them online from Walmart.com ... just a thought.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Rooibos is great, very healthy and has lots of antioxidants.

Really, though, you don't have to cut out caffeine at all. You may want to with a tiny babe if you notice it leading to increased spit-up but I've been drinking caffeinated drinks while breastfeeding pretty much since the beginning. They didn't affect my ds.


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

DD has sleeping troubles already (she rarely naps, and wakes up almost every hour during her nighttime sleep), so I figured I'd cut out the caffeine, to avoid making her sleep worse, KWIM?

Thanks for the info on rooibos, I think I'll pick some up soon and give it a try.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I love the flavored rooibos teas from www.speacialteas.com







So many yummy flavors. There is a sweet lemon green rooibos tea that is to die for iced









My kids love tea and I wonder if its because I drink so much of it while preggo and nursing.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i like the taste of kalahari the best so far (honey vanilla). i have a cup every night before bed.







i even bought one of those electric kettles the brits use for the bedroom, it has become such a habit.

i am not so impressed w/ the celestial seasonings brand.

if you read the alexander mccall smith books with precious ramotswe (ladies #1 detective agency'), you will enjoy settling back with a nice cup of bush tea along with mma ramotswe.







susan


----------



## cmi (May 21, 2005)

Rooibos is also supposed to be anti-inflamatory, and may help with infant colic when the breastfeeding mom drinks it. My son has fussed very little, but I think it's probably as much a matter of temperment as a result of drinking lots of rooibos. That being said, I have been drinking it pretty religiously, just in case!


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

Rooibos is also supposed to be anti-inflamatory
Rooibos is anti-inflammatory.







It is GREAT on skin problems (like eczema) and can be dabbed on diaper rash as well.

There is a whole range of skin care products in South Africa made with Rooibos.

(I'm from South Africa and Rooibos is a national obsession).


----------

